# New style TTOC card !



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I recieved my new TTOC membership card today , thanks guys 

Just wondering what the chip part does/is for ? :?

Mark


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

to look good :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Dont worry about it,its to program a special feature in the MkII


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> Dont worry about it,its to program a special feature in the MkII


great  ,

when do i get my pin number :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

conlechi said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Dont worry about it,its to program a special feature in the MkII
> ...


 [smiley=argue.gif] personal identity number number :roll: :lol:


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

The chip is to make the card self destruct on our signal whan your membership expires :twisted:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Rob

Thanks new membership card received yesterday along with ticket for this years event


----------



## Yermucker (Apr 4, 2009)

got mine today, cheers.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The chip isn't a chip at all I'm afraid, more a hologram. The printer allows for a unique id to be printed on it, but only if we paid extra for the hologram program which was a lot more. So in the end we left it as it.

Still looks nice tho


----------

